# How much should I charge to push snow?



## BradsEquipment (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a small rental company in Colorado, and I have been asked by a local landscape company that has a lot of commercial snow accounts to push snow for them as a sub-contractor. I have no idea what to charge hourly.

I will be using my own equipment as follows:
2015 skid steer with new Kage System snow pusher
2015 1 ton truck (dully) with new plow on the front
2015 dump trailer (7x14) to haul snow off-site at times

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wouldn't even include the dump trailer in there, it's not that efficient at hauling snow.
As for the truck depends on whether you have a v or straight, size, and your exp. but anywhere from 35-105 is about the going rate.
The skid, no less than 150 per hour.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

BossPlow2010;2037301 said:


> Wouldn't even include the dump trailer in there, it's not that efficient at hauling snow.
> As for the truck depends on whether you have a v or straight, size, and your exp. but anywhere from 35-105 is about the going rate.
> The skid, no less than 150 per hour.


Psh if you are in philly with city tow man that skids worth 200hr or he isn't getting out of bed.

Around my way that dump is worth around 65hr or so and the skid prob $75 with the pusher.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

abbe;2037305 said:


> Psh if you are in philly with city tow man that skids worth 200hr or he isn't getting out of bed.
> 
> Around my way that dump is worth around 65hr or so and the skid prob $75 with the pusher.


He said he didn't get out of for less then a grand,unless the husband shows up early.

Do you plan on using all that equipment at once or do you work just by yourself?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

abbe;2037305 said:


> Psh if you are in philly with city tow man that skids worth 200hr or he isn't getting out of bed.
> 
> Around my way that dump is worth around 65hr or so and the skid prob $75 with the pusher.


I sure wouldn't work my truck for 65.00 an hour. After insurance, fuel and maintenance there's nothing left. I'm surprised you guys on the East Coast are that reasonably priced. Especially around NJ where they charge huge amounts for insurance.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

You have to look at your local market. Size and type of blade, experience, and many other factors need to be considered including insurance costs.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Check your local Craigslist ads for comparable pricing. Type in "snow" in the search area in the "general labor" and "skilled trades" part of the jobs sections, and see what other people are advertising that they're paying subcontractors for comparable equipment.


----------



## BradsEquipment (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. I might not even use my truck. I have heard it causes a lot of abuse to the truck, and I want to keep my truck nice and just use it for hauling.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, putting essentially a battering ram on the front of your truck and driving it around and into snow piles causes a lot of stress.


----------

